# Help!!! My water pump just stopped



## suziqt2 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a shurflo water pump for my Evolution E2 and was out camping this weekend, just me and my dog, NO kids, how nice. Anyway, the water pump was working fine and a few hours later I went to use it and it was DEAD, no noise, no nothing......:shrug: what can I do to fix? Any suggestions as to where to start. Any help will certainly be appreciated.

I have never posted before, but sure have enjoyed everyones ideas and modifications. Hope someone can help.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

have you checked power to the pump? could be a fuze/breaker. i'd start there.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

x 2 on that advice sounds like a blown fuse


----------



## suziqt2 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks so much will check it tonight after work.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

How did you make out? Was it just a fuse?


----------



## suziqt2 (Jun 30, 2009)

OK, so now my face is very red!!!! This weekend I opened up the POP and flipped up the sink and then I remember that there is this button turned it on and gee the pump works just fine........UGH! In our house we call that a "Ditzy Doodle".

However, I am proud to say that Saturday my Grandaughter and I adjusted the roof height and boy what a difference it makes in setting the door up and it was simple to do!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

LOL!!! Awesome! I did the same thing with our old pop up! Happens to the best of us! Glad everything is ok.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Great to hear that all is ok..
We all make those "Oppsieeee" moments, lol


----------

